# How lucky are you?



## stevecho816 (Aug 23, 2012)

About how many last layer skips did you get?
I've cubed for 1 and a half years and I only had 2 last layer skips.


----------



## already1329 (Aug 23, 2012)

1.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 23, 2012)

thousands


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 23, 2012)

1 or 2, been cubing for almost 3 years.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2012)

Depends if you're including each time I got a LL skip in fewest moves.

If you're including it, like 150. If not, 2 or 3


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 23, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Depends if you're including each time I got a LL skip in fewest moves.
> 
> If you're including it, like 150. If not, 2 or 3



Not including FMC


----------



## Endgame (Aug 23, 2012)

quite a few times actually
CMLL <3


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 23, 2012)

7.
5 of them were untimed solves however, so its rather bad luck, isnt it?

ive been cubing since christmas.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 23, 2012)

Meh. One timed?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 23, 2012)

In roux, one time I had one move for a 2x2 block, a corner orientation skip, a corner permutation skip, a bad edges skip and a F2E skip.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 23, 2012)

1 time and it was an untimed solve.


----------



## already1329 (Aug 23, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> 1 or 2





theZcuber said:


> 2 or 3



1 OR 2? 2 OR 3?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 23, 2012)

already1329 said:


> 1 OR 2? 2 OR 3?



I don't happen to remember every solve I've ever done. Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## already1329 (Aug 23, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> I don't happen to remember every solve I've ever done. Is there something wrong with that?



No.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2012)

Been cubing almost 3 years, only had 1.
Wasn't timing


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> 1 time and it was an untimed solve.



same for me, i've been cubing for 3 years


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 23, 2012)

tons, especially after i learned COLL


----------



## KCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

4, one was when i was petrus solving. Havnt even been cubing for a year yet (almost though0


----------



## A Leman (Aug 23, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> tons, especially after i learned COLL



How could Coll give you a Last Layer skip?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 23, 2012)

KCuber said:


> 4, one was when i was petrus solving. Havnt even been cubing for a year yet (almost though0



Reading your signature I must say you improve insanely fast.




I've had 4 LL skips, 3 of which were hand scrambles while not timing. Been seriously cubing for about 1 year and 9 months.


----------



## Czery (Aug 23, 2012)

A Leman said:


> How could Coll give you a Last Layer skip?



I think he means tons of PLL skips?


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 23, 2012)

when i think of LL skips, i'm thinking PLL tbh :|

OLL-wise honestly haven't had too many of those


----------



## Czery (Aug 23, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> when i think of LL skips, i'm thinking PLL tbh :|
> 
> OLL-wise honestly haven't had too many of those



I would think using ZZ would give you lots of EOLL skips, no? >.<

On topic: I got LL skip twice. One was timed. It's not something you should count on during competition.


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 23, 2012)

Czery said:


> I would think using ZZ would give you lots of EOLL skips, no? >.<
> 
> On topic: I got LL skip twice. One was timed. It's not something you should count on during competition.



not that many actually, which is fine with me because not having OLL skips means less PLLs i have to worry about since i'll just COLL -> EPLL


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2012)

already1329 said:


> 1 OR 2? 2 OR 3?


Not sure, that's why I said 2 or 3
It has to be something with living in Central NY haha (I live 1/2 hour from HelpCube)


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2012)

3 with cfop, several with roux probably.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

3 with CFOP


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 23, 2012)

Just one. Untimed. Been cubing for 3.5 years.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Goose egg... 

I'm really unlucky, though. If it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had 1 on an untimed 5x5 solve. I've been cubing 1.5 years


----------



## emolover (Aug 23, 2012)

2

One time on 4x4 and one time on 7x7.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 23, 2012)

Using CFOP for 9 or 10 months...

LL skips - 1
OLL skips - 8-12?
PLL skips - 30-50?


----------



## JasonK (Aug 23, 2012)

Thread title is lol.

On topic: I think 3 in 3.5 years, only one timed.


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Aug 23, 2012)

3


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2012)

On 4x4 once my LL was just OLL parity, so it was close to a LL skip


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 23, 2012)

1, but it was a 16 -.-


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Aug 23, 2012)

I only remember having 2 LL skips, and those were over 5 years ago.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2012)

idk, maybe 10 or so. Most of them were timed and 2 of them were official


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 23, 2012)

I was teaching my friend beginner's method, and on his first solve he got an OLL skip and on his second solve he got an EPLL skip. I've had no LL skips.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 23, 2012)

Still waiting.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 23, 2012)

The amount that I have not gotten a CMLL skip is so large that it is actually unlucky.

I had a streak of 1500+ solves where I got no CMLL skips...

I have had thousands of "LL" skips


----------



## irontwig (Aug 23, 2012)

If you do enough solves then you're bound to those kind of streaks though.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2012)

A few when I was a beginner. Haven't gotten one in some time. :/


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 23, 2012)

None D:

Been cubing for around 3 years.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 23, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Depends if you're including each time I got a LL skip in fewest moves.
> 
> If you're including it, like 150.



I call BS on this one.

I doubt that you even did 150 FMC solves in total.


----------



## kbh (Aug 23, 2012)

None. I'm now cubing for 8 months.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 23, 2012)

None here too.


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't had a LL skip, more than 5 years cubing.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 23, 2012)

I may have had 2. However both times I was so confused to see the cube solved I couldn't be certain that I hadn't done something like an easy T OLL and just not thought about it.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 23, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I call BS on this one.
> 
> I doubt that you even did 150 FMC solves in total.



lolyes, and it's not like you get a lot of (real) LL skips in fmc anyway.


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 23, 2012)

3 times in like 2 years, but also 2 on cube simulators.
Also never had a solved cross on white.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 23, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 2 or 3



Hang on, wasn't it you that claimed to have 5 LL skips in a row?
Or am I mistaken? It could have been someone else.


----------



## pdilla (Aug 23, 2012)

Funny thing, I just had two today.

I get them a bit more often then some others since I force OLL skips often and get surprise PLL skips right then and there. Perhaps 20 or so?

My PB was an LL skip also!


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 23, 2012)

'bout tree fiddy


----------



## peterbone (Aug 23, 2012)

Around 3 in 2 years of speed cubing. One of those also skipped the last corner-edge pair.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 23, 2012)

Two that I can remember, 10.84 and 8.46. The 10.84 had a forced OLL skip. 

Had a few more when playing around with the tripod method though maybe 3 or 4
Think I may have had one on sim and on 5x5 but I can't remember clearly


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 23, 2012)

10,000+ solves and 0 LL skips.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 23, 2012)

1 on 4x4 (no AUF either = 1/248832 chance)
1 while doing match the scramble (having done an estimated 200 solves)
0 on normal 3x3 :/


----------



## stoic (Aug 23, 2012)

None...


----------



## jonlin (Aug 23, 2012)

2.
I've been cubing 1 year, 3 months.


----------



## nqwe (Aug 23, 2012)

I actually had 1 LL skip back in the days where I was solving the cube in like 2 minutes


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 23, 2012)

2 or 3


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had dozens of LL skips (on 2x2).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 23, 2012)

After around well around five to six years, I've had 0 LL skips. Wahh


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Aug 23, 2012)

Zero LL skip :/ too bad huh.....


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 23, 2012)

I had 2 LL skip.
And also 5 PLL skips in a row


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I call BS on this one.
> 
> I doubt that you even did 150 FMC solves in total.



I meant that each time the cube got solved in FMC, which is 30+ each attempt


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 23, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I meant that each time the cube got solved in FMC, which is 30+ each attempt



That still makes no sense. Do you get LL skips in the majority of your attempts then?


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 23, 2012)

I've cubed for 4 years and have only had 2 LL skips; here's one of them on video:



Spoiler











I taught a girl how to solve the cube, and she got a LL skip on her first solve


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I have randomly gotten 6


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> That still makes no sense. Do you get LL skips in the majority of your attempts then?



I do a lot more FMC than you realise


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 23, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I do a lot more FMC than you realise



Enlighten me then. How many attempts on average per day? And on average, how many of those attempts have LL skips?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 23, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Enlighten me then. How many attempts on average per day? And on average, how many of those attempts have LL skips?



I do 2-3 attempts nearly every day, but at absolute minimum I do 1 a day. Not many of them have LL skips, but I've gotten 4 in FMC iirc


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 23, 2012)

2. One untimed. And one which was like 23 sec, when I averaged ~30


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 23, 2012)

peterbone said:


> Around 3 in 2 years of speed cubing. One of those also skipped the last corner-edge pair.


So; cross 1st 2nd 3rd done??

I had a skip in the weekly comp.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2012)

has anyone ever had a proper 4x4 pll skip?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 23, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Hang on, wasn't it you that claimed to have 5 LL skips in a row?
> Or am I mistaken? It could have been someone else.



Yea, that was him. He's claimed lots of impossible and sub-WR things, lol.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 23, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea, that was him. He's claimed lots of impossible and sub-WR things, lol.



I'm glad I'm not the only one noticing his BS claims...
I stopped believing him looooong time ago.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> has anyone ever had a proper 4x4 pll skip?



what do u mean by proper? as in you finished oll and done?


----------



## uvafan (Aug 23, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> what do u mean by proper? as in you finished oll and done?


I think he means all 8 edges were permuted, i.e. when using a method without edge pairing coming first


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2012)

i mean when doing ell, its skipped, i think the odds are 1/40230


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

cityzach said:


> On 4x4 once my LL was just OLL parity, so it was close to a LL skip



TIL 15-ish moves is close to 0-1 moves

I wish I could turn fast enough for this to be true.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i mean when doing ell, its skipped, i think the odds are 1/40230



I've had two forced CLL skips (due to WV) which both times left me just parity to do (the real parity btw)


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 23, 2012)

do you solve directly though?


----------



## Pokerizer (Aug 23, 2012)

1 in 3 months of cubing


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> do you solve directly though?



No, I finish with CLL/ELL based on k4 LL


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 24, 2012)

i dont see how 3x3 and 4x4 ells are close to each other. and if your not solving directly, you dont do a proper pll


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> 5 PLL skips in a row



wut. 1/1,934,917,632 assuming they weren't forced or anything. 8 times rarer than 2 LL skips in a row 

Also forgot to include in my last post, I've had 3 LL skips on qcube 3x3, so 6 total all on 3x3/3x3sim.


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2012)

I think 3 in almost 6 years of cubing. Never timed.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 24, 2012)

Ive probably gotten like 20. But I've been cubing for 6 years and I cube a lot. Also, many of these were probably with petrus so the chances are greatly increased.



vcuber13 said:


> has anyone ever had a proper 4x4 pll skip?



I had an LL skip on 4x4 practicing at nationals


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 24, 2012)

Only one LL skip, I believe... While doing OH. 14.xy xD


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2012)

About 10 in 5 years of cubing. 

I think only 2 or 3 of them were actual lucky OLL+ lucky PLL skips. The rest included a forced OLL skip, or I at least forced EO.


----------



## o2gulo (Aug 24, 2012)

I had 1 or 2 LL skips during my 3 years of cubing. I think that resulted me to around... 13 or 14.xx I can't remember though.


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

When my Friend first solved the 3x3 it was an ll skip


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Aug 24, 2012)

like 10?
i dont think any were timed tho...


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Aug 31, 2012)

Thousands


----------

